# Wireless Joey over ethernet?



## gregtompkins (Aug 26, 2015)

Hello,

I have a garage connected with Cat5 back to my primary router/switch and I was wondering if the attached configuration would work? Or does the virtual joey wireless piece have to be connected directly at the hopper? I'm trying to avoid running another coax run to the garage since I already have Ethernet and the wireless from the house to the garage won't reach I'm sure it won't. Thank You in advance.

GT


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jun 25, 2014)

Unfortunately, this configuration would not work. The Wireless Access Point would need to be connected directly to the Hopper.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Given your diagram... it appears as though you have Ethernet cable running from the Hopper location to a central location... and then another Ethernet from there to the garage... so I wonder if a CAT-5 extender to join those two cables might not serve your purpose and allow you to have the Access Point connected directly to your Hopper but located in the garage. Most people in your situation wouldn't have CAT-5 already ran between the two locations, but since you do... I'd try that. I don't remember off-hand what the length limits for reliable signal are over CAT-5, though, so I suppose that could come into play.


----------



## gregtompkins (Aug 26, 2015)

I see the wireless Joey itself has an Ethernet port can I plug that into my second switch?


----------



## david_jr (Dec 10, 2006)

Most likely.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Whether you can or not... Dish will not support it.

Dish doesn't support any of the Joeys connected via Ethernet... and why would one even get a Wireless Joey and not use it wirelessly?

How about the CAT-5 extender I suggested earlier to join the two ends of the Ethernet runs you already have? Have you tried that?


----------



## Tim Croce (Aug 22, 2017)

gregtompkins said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a garage connected with Cat5 back to my primary router/switch and I was wondering if the attached configuration would work? Or does the virtual joey wireless piece have to be connected directly at the hopper? I'm trying to avoid running another coax run to the garage since I already have Ethernet and the wireless from the house to the garage won't reach I'm sure it won't. Thank You in advance.
> 
> GT


I'm new here, but I was successful in carrying both my Hopper/Wireless Joey and my Internet provider out to my second house, 300 ft away, over a single cat5e cable. As the Hopper and Wireless Joey (WiFiJoey) should be on a un-interrupted LAN to see each other, I created one using VLans and some simple Netgear VLan capable switches. I ran the Hopper into one VLan_100 Port 1 and my Internet into the other VLan_200 Port 4, ran them into a single cable and then broke them out again using an identical Netgear switch at the other end, Port 8 on both switches. The Ethernet Traffic between the two switches is the combined VLans and the line is now called a "trunk" line between the two switches

The WiFiJoey and Hopper can find themselves on a single Lan (or VLan) but don't appear to work with added routers or wireless routers, in between. This way, by using VLans and the right VLan switches, I was able to provide a separate dedicated "Lan" just for the Hopper/WiFiJoey. This will also work, if you wish, to add a second WiFiJoey. VLan switches and single cat5e "trunk" lines allow dedicated Lans to be routed to many locations.

I'm working on the drawings, which I'll post here. It will include a drawing of how to beam the signal (multiple VLans) further than cat5e over a wireless bridge out to a Barn renovated into a house.
Tim C


----------



## Kobuck Justin (Dec 18, 2017)

Tim Croce said:


> I'm new here, but I was successful in carrying both my Hopper/Wireless Joey and my Internet provider out to my second house, 300 ft away, over a single cat5e cable. As the Hopper and Wireless Joey (WiFiJoey) should be on a un-interrupted LAN to see each other, I created one using VLans and some simple Netgear VLan capable switches. I ran the Hopper into one VLan_100 Port 1 and my Internet into the other VLan_200 Port 4, ran them into a single cable and then broke them out again using an identical Netgear switch at the other end, Port 8 on both switches. The Ethernet Traffic between the two switches is the combined VLans and the line is now called a "trunk" line between the two switches
> 
> The WiFiJoey and Hopper can find themselves on a single Lan (or VLan) but don't appear to work with added routers or wireless routers, in between. This way, by using VLans and the right VLan switches, I was able to provide a separate dedicated "Lan" just for the Hopper/WiFiJoey. This will also work, if you wish, to add a second WiFiJoey. VLan switches and single cat5e "trunk" lines allow dedicated Lans to be routed to many locations.
> 
> ...


Tim can you update your drawings to show wireless bridge? Great post
Jd


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

I think the VLANS were overkill to the remote building, but if you had the equipment and made it work - good for you.


----------



## Kobuck Justin (Dec 18, 2017)

scooper said:


> I think the VLANS were overkill to the remote building, but if you had the equipment and made it work - good for you.


Scooper, how would you get joey to remote building without vlans?


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

All I'm saying is that I think using VLANs is unneccessarily complicating this for most people. Did you even try using a flat LAN ? Straight, dumb switches should work as long as it meets the 100Bt length restrictions (185 M) .


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

scooper, you probably don't' aware of other Ethernet limitations: five segments max, only three are populated, right ? just in case if someone running more then one Ethernet switch ...


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

I have my router AND 4 ethernet switches AND another router being used as a WAP in my house - all of them have clients on them. Not to mention 2 devices that do ethernet over powerline. What were you saying about maximums ? None of mine have VLAN capability and it's working just fine. There is some daisy chaining going on too - at least 2 of the switches are direct to the router.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

if you'll spend just a few minutes to create simple diagram ... to better understand your wording


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

P Smith said:


> if you'll spend just a few minutes to create simple diagram ... to better understand your wording


I suggest you do the same. Show us the maximum and illustrate what cannot be added beyond what you state as maximum.

PC to VOIP Phone to Data Switch to Core Switch to Data Switch to VOIP Phone to PC. That is six segments (assuming both data switches are connected to the same core switch and one does not have to follow a link between core switches). Are you claiming that cannot be done?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I just did bring basic rule from that time of Ethernet standards appear ... may be it's to far to remember for some people
as to the issue, I'm in contact with scooper do some researching ...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

P Smith said:


> I just did bring basic rule from that time of Ethernet standards appear ... may be it's to far to remember for some people
> as to the issue, I'm in contact with scooper do some researching ...


Your claim, yours to prove. But I believe your error is not seeing switches. Switches start a new collision domain. So as long as Scooper (and others) are using switches your concern is unwarranted.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

switches invented to eliminate collisions, as it's happen on coax segments


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

P Smith said:


> switches invented to eliminate collisions, as it's happen on coax segments


Which makes your complaint IRRELEVANT since the examples above use switches.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

may be... it come from my memory's deep shelf ... I did work with Thick and Thin Ethernet, Arcnet, etc long time ago ...


----------



## Tim Croce (Aug 22, 2017)

scooper said:


> I think the VLANS were overkill to the remote building,





scooper said:


> All I'm saying is that I think using VLANs is unneccessarily complicating this for most people. Did you even try using a flat LAN ? Straight, dumb switches should work as long as it meets the 100Bt length restrictions (185 M) .


Well I feel pretty bad, but no drawing update. Work and moving put the brakes on that. But after all that I'm actually online
with some pretty cool stuff. Basically breaking my system up over VLANs has helped me organize my multiple networks. So I promised drawings and I'll start with some for this year and should post here in about a week. My connections between
my main source of communications, mainly Dish Network, Hughes Net, and VIASat, requires separation. I will provide a tested
system that is have and 1 system without VLANs, but not tested. (should work). Mainly the distance is my issue, all things
considered, I'm actually over 300 ft, so the only thing that will work is a quality wireless Ethernet connection.


----------



## Tim Croce (Aug 22, 2017)

scooper said:


> All I'm saying is that I think using VLANs is unneccessarily complicating this for most people. Did you even try using a flat LAN ? Straight, dumb switches should work as long as it meets the 100Bt length restrictions (185 M) .


Here is a conversation I had with another member (Adam P) describing my system. Hopefully this will continue.

" 
You mentioned a EZ bridge, not sure of reference EZ, however, any Ethernet (TCP/IP) bridging should work. Here's mine:

- I have a EnGenius N-ENH500 Kit Wireless Long Range 802.11n 5GHz Wireless Bridge Access Point AP, to carry my signals across. It can handle 10 to 300 mbit traffic. I use 2 Netgear GS108 TV2 managed switches to separate my two networks, using vLans. One is dedicated to the DISH Joey network and the other carries my Internet out. Both are vLans setup in the Netgear GS108's.
*But, if you're just carrying a Wireless Joey system,* *it can be simplified by:*


- Program the two Engenius Antennas as a Bridge (Instructions online or I can post later [Still working on drawings/Pdf]).
- Then mount and point at each other, best signal is line of sight, up to 2Km.
- Plug one free Hopper network port directly into one Engenius antenna. Use main port.
- Plug Wireless Joey WAP into other Engenius antenna, at receiving end. Use main port.
- Make sure all is powered up.
- Then follow Dish's instructions for setting up a Wireless Joey.
Its just like hooking the Wireless Joey WAP directly to the back free network port on the Hopper.

I have a few tree branches in the way and the system sometimes buffers for a second or two. That will be corrected once I move the first Engenius antenna, 10 ft or so, to clear up the line of sight.
Nice thing about this is, I can bridge up to 6 Engenius antennas to carry other Ethernet based services. Like security cameras, basic internet services, etc.


----------



## GXM-Gary (Feb 12, 2019)

I am new on this forum, but have had Dish Network and my Hopper with Sling and 3 Joeys for many years. My network has a router and 3 switches, all gigabit on all ports. My internet service is from a cable modem and gives a rock solid 100 Mbps. Very few devices use wireless. Basically just portable devices, an Amazon fire stick, one Smart TV where I did not have an ethernet run.

I just have original Joeys, and was told don't use Ethernet connection, only MoCA. I did not have Coax going to where my third Joey is, so I figured it couldn't hurt to try it.

My main router has 4 LAN ports, One is my VoIP box, one is the local PC, and one goes to the first gigabit 8 port switch. On that 8 port switch, I have the Hopper on one port and the Joey on one port, and it works perfectly. Just the one switch between them. I have tried it with a second switch, and it still worked, but with how the cables are routed, I can keep it to a single switch hop. The other ports are 2 more PC's, a Blu Ray player, WD TV box, etc. and then to another switch, another Smart TV and Blu Ray player, etc. The only thing I ended up doing to make it totally stable, is I have assigned all of the Dish Network hardware fixed IP addresses on my local LAN, yes, even the MoCA connected Joeys. The units are technically still in DHCP mode, but my router uses a list to assign them the IP address based on their MAC address, so they always get the same address when the system comes up, or if anything has to reset or renegotiate. Without the fixed IP's, the Cat5 connected Joey would sometimes lose connection. It has worked fine for years since I put in the fixed IP scheme.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

GXM-Gary said:


> It has worked fine for years since I put in the fixed IP scheme.


Good find !


----------

